# Un genitore quasi perfetto



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

È il titolo italiano  di un libro molto bello che in inglese si intitola Un genitore abbastanza (sufficientemente)  buono, derivato da studi precedenti sullo sviluppo del bambino.
È un bel titolo e sintetizza sia il fatto che c’e Il desiderio di essere genitori perfetti, sia l’impossibilità di esserlo.
L’errore è umano e nell’allevamento dei figli, pochi o unici, in una società con famiglie mononuclerari i genitori sono soli a farsi carico dei figli e della loro educazione. Questo amplifica ogni scelta.
Questo però comporta anche si sia ipersensibili sull’argomento figli.
Si comincia sui tempi dell’allattamento, alla loro cura in assenza dei genitori, alla suddivisione del lavoro di cura tra i genitori e i ruoli da ricoprire per una buona crescita.
Penso che fino a questo punto chiunque legga si trovi d’accordo e si senta confortato.
Ma se da questo punto dovessi esprimere un parere su qualunque aspetto, si scatenerebbe l’inferno.

Su quali aspetti vi sentite più sicuri o insicuri?










N.B. Non tocchiamo il punto di chi non ha figli se non vogliamo bruciare tra le fiamme :mexican:


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il titolo italiano  di un libro molto bello che in inglese si intitola Un genitore abbastanza (sufficientemente)  buono, derivato da studi precedenti sullo sviluppo del bambino.
> È un bel titolo e sintetizza sia il fatto che c’e Il desiderio di essere genitori perfetti, sia l’impossibilità di esserlo.
> L’errore è umano e nell’allevamento dei figli, pochi o unici, in una società con famiglie mononuclerari i genitori sono soli a farsi carico dei figli e della loro educazione. Questo amplifica ogni scelta.
> Questo però comporta anche si sia ipersensibili sull’argomento figli.
> ...


Non ho mai letto libri sull'educazione dei figli. Ma io sono sono una che non legge mai nemmeno le istruzioni degli elettrodomestici. Scanchero finché non imparo.
Ero giovanissima quando mi sono ritrovata con la mia bimba in braccio. Sola. Detto così sembra un'immagine sfigatissima ma non lo è. Non so rispondere alla tua domanda. 
Ho sbagliato sicuramente ma credo di aver fatto più mosse giuste. Insomma, la vedo ora, ormai quindicenne, e sono orgogliosissima di lei e di me.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non ho mai letto libri sull'educazione dei figli. Ma io sono sono una che non legge mai nemmeno le istruzioni degli elettrodomestici. Scanchero finché non imparo.
> Ero giovanissima quando mi sono ritrovata con la mia bimba in braccio. Sola. Detto così sembra un'immagine sfigatissima ma non lo è. Non so rispondere alla tua domanda.
> Ho sbagliato sicuramente ma credo di aver fatto più mosse giuste. Insomma, la vedo ora, ormai quindicenne, e sono orgogliosissima di lei e di me.


Ho citato un libro,bello, come pretesto per il titolo della discussione.
Diciamo che gli elettrodomestici sono più semplici.
Al di là dei vari libri sullo sviluppo infantile, non manuali che danno istruzioni, mi riferivo a normali confronti tra genitori che fanno esplodere confronti vivaci 
Tra le tante cose che ho letto la cosa migliore credo che fosse “un figlio starà molti anni con voi, avrete il tempo per tutto”.


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho citato un libro,bello, come pretesto per il titolo della discussione.
> Diciamo che gli elettrodomestici sono più semplici.
> Al di là dei vari libri sullo sviluppo infantile, non manuali che danno istruzioni, mi riferivo a normali confronti tra genitori che fanno esplodere confronti vivaci
> Tra le tante cose che ho letto la cosa migliore credo che fosse “un figlio starà molti anni con voi, avrete il tempo per tutto”.


Non volevo paragonare i figli agli elettrodomestici, ovviamente. Anche se i vari libri sull'educazione li vedo come manuali di istruzione eh. 
Ecco, la frase che hai citato, l'avrà pur scritta un grande luminare, ma a me sembra proprio una cazzata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non volevo paragonare i figli agli elettrodomestici, ovviamente. Anche se i vari libri sull'educazione li vedo come manuali di istruzione eh.
> Ecco, la frase che hai citato, l'avrà pur scritta un grande luminare, ma a me sembra proprio una cazzata.


Non l’ha scritta un luminare. Era proprio un manuale banale.
A me aveva colpito. Mi sembra che tolga la tensione a voler essere brave e dare di tutto e di più.
Perché ti sembra una cazzata?


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non l’ha scritta un luminare. Era proprio un manuale banale.
> A me aveva colpito. Mi sembra che tolga la tensione a voler essere brave e dare di tutto e di più.
> Perché ti sembra una cazzata?


Perché vivere pensando di avere tanto tempo a disposizione penso sia il più grande errore che si possa fare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il titolo italiano  di un libro molto bello che in inglese si intitola Un genitore abbastanza (sufficientemente)  buono, derivato da studi precedenti sullo sviluppo del bambino.
> È un bel titolo e sintetizza sia il fatto che c’e Il desiderio di essere genitori perfetti, sia l’impossibilità di esserlo.
> L’errore è umano e nell’allevamento dei figli, pochi o unici, in una società con famiglie mononuclerari i genitori sono soli a farsi carico dei figli e della loro educazione. Questo amplifica ogni scelta.
> Questo però comporta anche si sia ipersensibili sull’argomento figli.
> ...


 non
Si è sicuri mai di niente, quello che hai impiegato una vita a trasmettere lo possono bruciare in un nanosecondo.
I conti si potranno fare solo quando i figli saranno uomini e donne adulti con scelte di vita. Io tirero le somme tra 30 anni.
Per ora posso solo dire che sono molto soddisfatta.
Libri non ho mai letti per la loro crescita, tranne una volta uno su problemi adolescenziali, che ho abbandonato perché  era scontato. Non ci vedevo nessun aiuto.
Il problema fu affrontato con una professionista che dopo pochi incontri ci ha detto ,che eravamo in grado di superare da sole. Il mio atteggiamento era corretto, dovevamo solo lavorarci.
È stato un periodo molto difficile ma ci siamo riuscite.
In quella occasione mio marito era stato invitato a non intervenire, per evitare peggioramenti.
Trovo che ascoltare i propri figli sia la parte più complicata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché vivere pensando di avere tanto tempo a disposizione penso sia il più grande errore che si possa fare.


E fare di tutto e di più in fretta è una buona cosa per i bambini?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Forse ho posto male la questione.
Non intendevo un bilancio finale.
Bene o male la maggior parte dei genitori non produce serial killer.
Intendevo dire su quali principi, linee di condotta vi siete mossi, o vi muovete con i bambini, e che vi sembrano ancora validi e quali cazzate pensate di aver fatto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, la cazzata ti rendi conto di averla fatta, dopo che tuo figlio ha sbagliato.
Non generi un serial killer, ma se ridi ogni volta che tuo figlio morde il compagno di banco, a 8 anni, e lo giustifichi.
Quando a 16 pesta a sangue l'amico, forse è bene non arrivare a quei livelli.

Quindi i responsabili siamo noi, cosa gli permettiamo e quando gli diciamo di no.

Perché se gli dici non si mettono le dita nel naso a 3 anni, sappiamo tutti che davanti a noi non lo farà più, ma lo farà di nascosto.
Mentre se quando lo fa gli porgi il fazzoletto, forse forse qualcosa si ottiene.


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E fare di tutto e di più in fretta è una buona cosa per i bambini?


Il tuo guru ha detto "un figlio starà molti anni con voi, avrete il tempo per tutto". Chi l'ha detto? 
Io non faccio di tutto e più in fretta. Mi godo oggi. Do a mia figlia quello che posso oggi.


----------



## Vera (1 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ho posto male la questione.
> Non intendevo un bilancio finale.
> Bene o male la maggior parte dei genitori non produce serial killer.
> Intendevo dire su quali principi, linee di condotta vi siete mossi, o vi muovete con i bambini, e che vi sembrano ancora validi e quali cazzate pensate di aver fatto.


Dimmelo te, in base alla tua esperienza che, se non erro, è più lunga della mia.


----------



## Jacaranda (2 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse ho posto male la questione.
> Non intendevo un bilancio finale.
> Bene o male la maggior parte dei genitori non produce serial killer.
> Intendevo dire su quali principi, linee di condotta vi siete mossi, o vi muovete con i bambini, e che vi sembrano ancora validi e quali cazzate pensate di aver fatto.


La cazzata più grande che ho fatto:
Aver voluto strafare su mille fronti quando i.miei figli erano piccolissimi invece di dedicarmi esclusivamente a loro ...ed essermi presa poco tempo di maternità ... 
quello che cerco di fare : insegnare loro principalmente con l’esempio e la coerenza ...


----------



## alberto15 (2 Maggio 2019)

sull'imprevedibilita' del carattere del bambino. Ho 2 figlie e sono completamente diverse l'una dall'altra. E sono quasi totalmente non modificabili nei loro atteggiamenti. Ho concluso che l'educazione conta si e no il 20% l'80% e' carattere.










N.B. Non tocchiamo il punto di chi non ha figli se non vogliamo bruciare tra le fiamme :mexican:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Divì (2 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché vivere pensando di avere tanto tempo a disposizione penso sia il più grande errore che si possa fare.


Il tempo per riparare agli errori c'è ma non è infinito.

C'è anche un altro libro, bellissimo, di un luminare: le madri non sbagliano mai


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La cazzata più grande che ho fatto:
> Aver voluto strafare su mille fronti quando i.miei figli erano piccolissimi invece di dedicarmi esclusivamente a loro ...ed essermi presa poco tempo di maternità ...
> quello che cerco di fare : insegnare loro principalmente con l’esempio e la coerenza ...


Grazie.
Questa è una risposta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sull'imprevedibilita' del carattere del bambino. Ho 2 figlie e sono completamente diverse l'una dall'altra. E sono quasi totalmente non modificabili nei loro atteggiamenti. Ho concluso che l'educazione conta si e no il 20% l'80% e' carattere.
> 
> 
> 
> N.B. Non tocchiamo il punto di chi non ha figli se non vogliamo bruciare tra le fiamme :mexican:


Era questo che faceva stare più sereni un tempo i genitori di 10 figli degli attuali genitori di un figlio unico che deve soddisfare tutte le aspettative e fa sentire inadeguati quando non le soddisfa.


----------



## alberto15 (2 Maggio 2019)

Era questo che faceva stare più sereni un tempo i genitori di 10 figli degli attuali genitori di un figlio unico che deve soddisfare tutte le aspettative e fa sentire inadeguati quando non le soddisfa.[/QUOTE]

verissimo . E questa cosa (della diversita' dei figli) purtroppo non la capisce chi ha un figlio unico. E non e' solo quello ma e' come non comprendere l'ineluttabilita' del fatto che i figli sono come la genetica li ha fatti.


----------

